# need a processor not overseas



## SCPROPERTYPRESVENDOR05 (Jan 17, 2018)

looking for a processor POSSIBLY IN SOUTH CAROLINA for MCS and other companies work orders need someone (NOT ANYONE OVERSEAS US ONLY )NEW to this site


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

You should just get an office and hire a few office employees.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SCPROPERTYPRESVENDOR05 said:


> looking for a processor POSSIBLY IN SOUTH CAROLINA for MCS and other companies work orders need someone (NOT ANYONE OVERSEAS US ONLY )NEW to this site


Just a reminder to any processing companies that might think this is an opportunity to spam this forum - PM this member if you think you can help him out, do not post your contact information here. If you do, your post will be deleted and your account will be permanently banned. Fair warning.

Good luck with your search SCPROPERTYPRESVENDOR05!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Vasko said:


> . . .many National companies do business with this offshore companies. . .


My worst nightmare. I hate being forced into having to deal with the offshore crews and almost always escalate dealings away from them and back to the parent company! It works too, my track record of having off shore decisions and requests overturned is somewhere around 100%.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ryan.preservationservices said:


> Hello PropPresPro,
> 
> Many times it's very fair that we seek help from the online community and the results can be exciting or poor. I see you've restricted the other part of the entire planet, lol. I'd like to help/discuss further since I know MCS WO's very well.
> 
> ...


Ryan - 

What is very fair is when everybody respects the rules of a privately owned forum, no matter how much they feel they are entitled to be exempt from them. I don't restrict anything, I attempt to enforce the rules set by the site owners *that you agreed to* when you signed up here. 

You're Welcome.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I've worked for some nationals that forbid offshore processors...for good reason.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Vasko said:


> Propprespro !!!! I feel pity for you !!! Now whatever the reason you quoted my message that "you are being forced" i dont see any particular word or sentence neither wasn't my intention as nasty as yours to crave out something like it all by urself. Hey do me a favor learn again. Dont bother people like that.


Um, what?
Can anybody help translate?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Vasko said:


> lol!!! you better translate the first one and see if that make any sense in your dumb head! okay??? or you gonna need to translate this one too??


I think I can translate all of them pretty easy. It goes like this.
_
"I am a millennial that never got off my phone or computer to actually talk with someone long enough to develop any real communication skills."_


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Vasko said:


> lol!!! you better translate the first one and see if that make any sense in your dumb head! okay??? or you gonna need to translate this one too??


I don't really understand this one either, so. . . Strike 2, you're out.


----------

